# 🚨 Breaking 🚨 Cris Cyborg 🐐 to face Cat Zingano next for the Bellator MMA featherweight title 🏆



## pauliegmma (Jan 5, 2018)

Cris Cyborg after 4 wins in a row in Bellator is ready for her biggest test. Cat Zingano coming in two wins in a row as expected the last woman to beat Amanda Nunes before the recent victory by Julianna Pena. This is without a doubt the biggest female fight in Bellator MMA's long history. Cris Cyborg is looking to defend the Bellator title now for a fourth time. Cat Zingano is dangerous and is the toughest test Cyborg has thus met in the Bellator cage. Cyborg at 36 is looking to make yet another dramatic statement in this fight against a well known woman from the UFC. Zingano competed in just the second UFC matchup against Miesha Tate. Cyborg is known from before EliteXC and Strikeforce but really made a name for herself when she beat Gina Carano back in 09. The history of the sport has been fueled mostly by the power of Cris Cyborg.

Zingano is three years the elder of Cyborg. Is this her chance at 39 to shock or stun the great Cyborg and take her title in stunning fashion a shocker? Anything can happen in this sport. Cyborg better be ready for one of the toughest fights of her life because if Cat Zingano can get Cyborg on the ground it could spell a short night for the great Cyborg. Cris Cyborg is the one risking it all here. Zingano has nothing to loose.






Cat Zingano competed at flyweight in Invica FC but made her UFC debut at bantamweight. Cat now at featherweight is finally ready to fight Cyborg.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471978859507564547
Scott Coker says Cyborg deserves her respect and to be called the greatest of all time. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471972967445778437
Cat Zingano beat Amanda Nunes up bad, DDT'd her and smashed her on the ground. Could a beating that be on the horizon for Cyborg who in 2020 was credited with her 1st submission victory over Arlene Blencowe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471979122125541378
This is an awesome matchup and one not to miss. Can Cris Cyborg keep her title and keep this fight where she wants most likely on the feet and beat up the smaller woman? Cris will is 2 inches taller at 5'8 but comes in ready to hit her opponent and put them out early.

Who takes the highly coveted Bellator MMA featherweight title?

Paulie G


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Cat Zingano has wins over Amanda Nunes and Miesha Tate.

In the lead up to the fight with Ronda the media make a point of asking Cat if being a "slow starter" who finishes opponents in rounds 2 or 3 would affect the outcome of the fight.

That could have affected Cat Zingano and made her want to fight at a faster pace early, making it easier for Ronda to catch her with that armbar.

If Cat wins, it could help solidify her place on the Mount Rushmore of women's MMA.


----------

